# Advanced Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching a NAUI Advanced Class September 4, 2008 at 5:30pm at MBT if anyone would like to participate. We will meet for approximately 30 minutes to schedule some dives. We will schedule 6 dives that will cover topics such as boat diving, wreck diving, deep diving, navigation, spearfishing, search and recovery, any many other topics. If you would like to get your Advanced Certification call MBT at 455-7702 and sign up. 










From NAUI's website:

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 500px"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #6699cc; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left"><A id=advanced name=advanced></A>Advanced. Scuba/Junior Advanced Scuba</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left">Let your underwater adventure continue! Apply your scuba skills as you explore new dive sites and activities under the supervision and training of your NAUI Instructor. Learn which diving specialties interest you, and what type of diving you enjoy most. Gain more confidence and capability. Begin to consider the direction diving will take you, as you go for everything it has to offer.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left">The Advanced Scuba Diver course is an enjoyable certification course for 12-year-old (or older) certified divers who desire additional training, have moved from one diving area to another and desire local orientation, do not have, but wish to obtain, NAUI certification, or who desire orientation to a variety of diving sites and conditions.</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left">As part of your certification, you will complete a minimum of six open water dives including three separate dives for navigation, night or low visibility diving and deep diving (130 feet/40 meters maximum depth), plus three different dives. Some of the many different dives you can do include:</TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; WIDTH: 500px; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-ALIGN: left"><UL><LI>Search and recovery
<LI>Boat diving
<LI>Light salvage
<LI>Hunting and collecting
<LI>Exploration and underwater mapping
<LI>Wreck diving (non-penetration)
<LI>Observation and data collection
<LI>Diving in surf or currents
<LI>Altitude diving
<LI>Salt water diving (in areas where most diving is in fresh water)
<LI>Fresh water diving (in areas where most diving is in salt water)
<LI>Shore diving
<LI>Diving for photos or video
<LI>Using dive computers</LI>[/list]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the cost, and what's included...my wife may be interested.

Harry


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The cost of the course is $189.00. That includes the NAUI Advanced Open Water book kit, card fees, instructor fees, a reduced rate on rental equipment, and a reduced rate on the Nitrox Course. 

As part of this course there is a charter dive involved, and that price is not covered in the cost of the course (that typically ranges from $95.00-$150.00 depending on where we dive,) and there mightbe a parkentrance fee if we go dive somewhere like theVortex Springs ($19.00).The student is also required to provide their diving equipment, but if they do not have it then as part of the course they can pay a one time fee of $49.00 and have access to the equipment for the duration of the course (as oppossed to 24hrs which it is normally.) It is recommendedthat Advancedstudents have Nitrox certification, but if they do not and wish to get it as part of the class thenthey also get a $50 discount on thecourse price (making the course $99.00.)

Hope this answers your question. If you have any more questions I will PM you my phone #. Feel free to give me a call. I would love to see her in class. 

Rich


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks...she's completed Nitrox, but has not actually dove on Nitrox. I'll see if she's interested. We're going to Puerto Vallarta in October and I'd like her to get a few more dives in before we go.

Harry


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (9/2/2008)*Thanks...she's completed Nitrox, but has not actually dove on Nitrox. I'll see if she's interested. We're going to Puerto Vallarta in October and I'd like her to get a few more dives in before we go.
> 
> Harry


Harry,

By all means, it is good to get good instruction and more education under your belt.I need to follow up on my own advice about the more education part.:doh But one bonus to MBT is they allow anyone to tag along on the class dives at no charge. So if it's just more dives around an instructor that you and her want, just call up MBT and find out when and where they are doing the current class' open waterdives and dive with them. 

I did this a few times when I was first starting out and was getting used to my new gear. I went on a trip with one of Rich's classes one day and just got used to my new gear etc... Rich was glad to answer any questions I had when he was not acutally teaching/talking tothe class etc... It was great experience before I slung myself over a boat in the gulf.

MBT folks are top notch.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Leslie must have read the thread, because she suggested the same thing (tag along). The only downside is that some dive operators won't allow her to dive certain places on a basic c-card...just trying to maximize her diving experiences while we are in PV.

Harry


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (9/2/2008)*Leslie must have read the thread, because she suggested the same thing (tag along). The only downside is that some dive operators won't allow her to dive certain places on a basic c-card...just trying to maximize her diving experiences while we are in PV.
> 
> Harry


I have never heard of anyone turning away an open water certified diver. It'sgood to 130 feet. If you are planning on doing some sort of technical diving, then by all means get as much education as possible.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There are reputable operators in many resort locations that require Advanced Certs to do many of the dives. It's a liability thing. I've had to show an advanced card in the keys and in NC. 

Josh ran into a case where the dive shop wouldn't accept his Instructor card and he didn't have a NITROX card on him - so he had to go out to the parking lot andwrite himself a temporary nitrox card before they'd rent him NITROX.

Here in Pensacola, the operators have accepted openwater divers on Oriskany trips IF theyhave at least 20 diveswith some atappropriate depths and conditions to make a reasonable person feel that they are ready for the Oriskany, and then they must dive with a dive master.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

As Jon said, anyone is always welcome to tag along on our dives to get more experience. You will however, as Jim said, run into dive destinations that will require Advanced Certs for specific dives, or make you hire a dive master for non-Advanced divers. It's does help them weed out some of the novice divers for some of the more difficult wrecks, but it also allows them to give their DM's some business. That being said, if your wife would like to tag along on some dives to gain more experienceshe is more than welcome. If she would like to get the cert we can do that too. Just let me know. 

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to know about needing the advanced course in some locations. I never knew that. You learn something new everyday.

Harry, 

By all means, get the advanced course for your wife. I was unaware of possibly not being able to dive in some locations on your open water cert. More education in diving never hurts anything. I need to get more myself.:doh


----------

